# Eye floaters



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Is there a remedy for eye floaters? Within the last week, my right eye has a large number of floaters. Do I just wait until they go away on their own ? Do they go away, or do I just learn to ignore them ?

Is there a vitamin combination or something that might make my eyes healthier? I am pretty nearsighted and in the age of high 50's. Hopefully this is not just something I will have to live with. They are annoying when I am reading books and so on.

What are your experiences with eye floaters ?

I did go to the eye doctor, and will be going back on Monday. I probably should have questions for him that day too. Like what questions should I ask ?

Thank you for any responses.
Kathy


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Best to ask the doctor. 

I've had them come and go. I had cataract surgery in my mid-40s (oog) and had more floaters post-surgery, but the doc said they'd clear up a bit. They did. There still are some but not annoying.

Just make sure they're 'floaters' and not bright flashes of light or a cascade of black spots - which signal a serious condition like detached retina.


----------



## woolyfluff (May 23, 2004)

I am in my mid60I have had the most of my life The Dr. that I have ask about them just seem to agnore my question I get mind when out doors and Have them in both eyes the will change shapes and sizes I have just lived with mine for 30+ years


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I've had eye floaters as long as I can remember. I just ignore them most of the time; they're worse when I'm tired, or maybe I just notice them more. I do have bad eyes, astigmatism and nearsightedness. I suggest you go to an ophthalmologist and get a thorough checkup, make sure you don't have glaucoma. I need to do the same; I failed my glaucoma screening two years ago but never did get around to making that appointment, oops!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I used to have them, too, all my life for as long as I could remember. About 18 months ago, I changed my diet to eliminate processed foods and certain other foods, and today I have none left. A radical change in diet is probably more than you want to do right now, though. I was always told by my eye doctor (because I complained about them constantly) that they were "just there" and there was nothing that could be done.

~Lannie


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

A friend said apple pectin tablets would take care of them, however they didn't help me but may be worth trying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Lutein and Zeaxanthin has done wonders for my eyes.


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Paul Harvey advertised Ocular Nutrition for eye conditions. I had never had floaters and one day woke with them to the degree that I thought I was loosing my vision. The eye doctor just told me to live with them but they were really hindering what I do so I ordered a bottle from the phone number he gave since he said that if I was not satisfied that he would buy them back.... well, I have to agree, they did work, two days of taking the vitamins they were gone.... only bad thing was once I had no more, they came back.... the vitamin is not cheap and has a lot of ester-C which makes my stomach hurt but the floaters were gone. Look into what your diet is lacking and that may help.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

A sudden shower of floaters means you should see an optometrist ASAP, because you could be developing a tear in your retina. If you start developing flashes, do not take it lightly - waiting even a day COULD cost you your sight. Let the doctor decide if it's benign or not. Plenty of people have small, harmless floaters, while others are downright dangerous. You are not in a position to decide which is which, unfortunately, and a whole bunch of floaters at once is a red flag.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Time will reduce the floaters. Meanwhile I have a lot of relief by wearing sunglasses. With the sunglasses the floaters are not nearly as obvious. The blueblocker type of glasses seem to give the best relief.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

When we eat too many refined sugar products, we notice more floaters and when we eliminate the junk it goes away. Hubby has low blood sugar and notices floaters especially if he drinks pop or ice cream. I firmly believe it caused by diet and too many free radicals in the system.


----------

